# Average Amount of Scheduled Hours/Push Notifications?



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

How many hours on average are you guys getting scheduled? Last week I got 3 8-hour shifts but this week I only got 6 hours between 2 days. So disappointed! My schedule is pretty wide open so I know it's not due to my lack of availability. I guess the demand is down and/or we have more drivers. I'm in DC FYI. 

Am I supposed to be getting push notifications for open blocks? i'm not getting any.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Push notifications are not a reliable way to get blocks. Most people on here have the most success grabbing blocks at 10 pm for the following day. When you rely on push notifications by the time you respond they may or may not be there even if they are simply a minute old.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Consider yourself lucky to get scheduled that many hours. Of course it depends on the location but we average 1 or 2, 4 hour blocks a week. Lot's of times no blocks get scheduled.

Interestingly I hadn't seen any notification today for scheduled blocks, looked at the calendar and see our schedule must not have come out as I still see grey dots. Used to be out by 3pm.

Curious about the 8 hour blocks.....do you do one large run of packages or do you have to do multiple runs? 

Push notifications as Shangsta said, are unpredictable and can come at any time. Again, it depends on your location on when they come out and how often. Some places and some times they get snatched up quickly, others seem to have no problems grabbing blocks on the fly.

And maybe you don't know about the 10pm release....maybe you do?


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't know about the 10pm drop! Is that EST/local 10:00pm? 

It was my first week of deliveries so those 8 hours blocks were pretty brutal, drove 150+ miles a day. Both days, I showed up for my 8am block, did my deliveries, took a 2-hour break to pick up work on other apps/get lunch, went back to the shipment center for the last 4 hours. As I understand it. you always have to go back for every 2 hour block. I wish they would just give me 4 hours of deliveries but I guess it has to do with the 2 hour delivery promise. They can't get me a package at 8am for a 12pm-2pm delivery if the order isn't in yet.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

At 10pm local time they release blocks for the next day. Not a second before or a second after, right at 10. It's a game some call the "grab" the "shuffle", you'll give it your own name in due time. 
Again, depending on your location....sounding like a broken record....the shuffle typically lasts anywhere from a few milliseconds to maybe 10 seconds. If you're REAL lucky and the location is busy and has a lot of blocks it will not be hard to score blocks. But if normal, you'll have to figure out how to play the shuffle. 


Seems you're a prime now driver who delivers attended deliveries. There's 2 types of flex delivery partners, prime now and .com/logistics. I do the .com/logistics so there are some variations to block releases and grabs. Some prime now guys here will probably chime in and clean up any missing details.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks!! I am a Prime Now driver doing attended deliveries. I am unfamiliar with "logistics". Is that another app?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

You go to Springfield VA right? i didn't know they have Prime Now? I do logistics in Springfield VA.. Is your warehouse location in 5617 Industrial Drive?


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes same address, it's Suite A. I guess Logistics is Suite C. How do you get in with Logistics?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

When i applied 2 months ago they only had Logistics.
For Logistics we delivery https://amazon.com orders.. What you delivery is https://primenow.amazon.com orders.. in Logistics you waste less gas & drive less but we don't get tips.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Prime Now deliveries are brand new pretty sure, I got paid for 2 days, 2 weeks ago, because I was scheduled but the system wasn't set to go. That was awesome. Good times!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soypana said:


> When i applied 2 months ago they only had Logistics.
> For Logistics we delivery https://amazon.com orders.. What you
> delivery is https://primenow.amazon.com orders.. in Logistics you waste less gas & drive less but we don't get tips.


Logistics pros
Mileage you can sometimes make all your deliveries within a 20 mile radius.

Time, you can finish four hours worth of deliveries sometimes in two hours and be paid the same.

Logistics cons

No tips

Challenge getting blocks


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Prime Now Miami, I get scheduled anywhere from one shift a week to one shift a month. There was one week when I got scheduled 3 days. It was the week of Prime Day so they scheduled extra that week. That's my experience over almost a year. I'm guessing since it's so new you guys aren't flooded with drivers up there yet


----------

